# Campervan trip to Ibiza



## Gina Middleton (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I’m new to camping, and wondered if anyone could help. My partner has paid for a surprise birthday trip to Ibiza this week and he’s hired a VW campervan. I’m just wondering how it works in Ibiza/Spain with regards to camping wherever we want (within reason and consideration of others). I’ve googled it and there’s talk of ‘wild camping’. Could someone allay my fears with regards to what is and isn’t legal in Ibiza/Spain please? I don’t partic want to get on the wrong side of the Spanish people (or police)! 
Thank you


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How long will the trip last ?

We had no problem wild camping but of course you need to find spots 

And that can take time 

If time you’ve got 

If not and it’s a timed trip

You may be bettter with campsites near to places you want to see 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not a destination many will have done in motorhomes so I guess the answer is we dont really know. As its now holiday season I would avoid trying to stop off around some of the hot spots where you might be moved on or fined. Then again its a VW Camper not a great big white brick so it will go anywhere. Just do as you say, use a bit of consideration and common sense. Everyone loves VWs. Get up in the hills or some deserted beach, Im sure you will be fine. If there are notices forbidding campervans though, probably best to abide by them. Sounds like a great idea. And they say romance is dead!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This FB site run by the Spanish Police gives good advice.

http://n332.es/2015/05/28/motorhomes-parking-or-camping/

Terry


----------

